# Food sale drives this prepper crazy



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Made a trip to Walmart this evening. Wasn't planning on buying any food, when we came across employees bringing out palates of food and dumping them in carts in the middle of the aisles. As I wondered over to get a closer look at the newly marked price, I nearly let out a scream of shock. 25 cents! I had to make another trip into the store. lol! The items that I rarely to never buy because of the price, was now marked down more than half! :wave: I saved over $60! What I got: 20 boxes of au gratin boxed potatoes, 20 boxes of Velveeta just add meat dinners (these were actually 50cents, reg price $1.91), 30 cans or more of mixed chicken and beef broth, a dozen LARGE cans of Yams, and then 20 boxes of different flavors Stuffing. HUbby said that I was going a bit crazy, but he didn't mind cuz he loved that stuff. If I had had more money on me at the time, I woulda ran back in for another load.  In all the hustle and bustle, we forgot to get diapers for the baby. :sssh: I wonder if the stuff will be on sale tomorrow morning? hehe


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

look online for coupons, then use the overage (if any) to buy the diapers

if it's a 24-hour WM you should've just gone back (unless it's too far of course)


----------



## 1969cj-5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Crazy like a Fox!


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeah It is def too far to go back in a row. I stopped this morning on my way to work and everything was gone. Not sure if it was a short sale or everything was bought.

Last night I made the velveeta dinner and the au gratin potatoes. It was friggin awesome!


----------

